# Perfectly timed photos.  (Not taken by me.)



## PamfromTx (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 4, 2021)

I want the fast reflexes of the old guy who ducked in the last photo....


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 4, 2021)

holy cracker barrels! lol!


----------



## horseless carriage (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 5, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 158423


The manta ray is the only one smiling. lol!


----------



## bowmore (Apr 5, 2021)

I took this one on the White Pass and Yukon RR. It is called "Passing Steam"


----------



## horseless carriage (Apr 5, 2021)

Photo number three: Is it the top of the Sutro Tower in San Francisco, or the famous Flying Dutchman's ship?
Number four: The invisible Jeep. Number five, see what happens when the track laying crew lunch in the nearby pub.


----------



## Wren (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## CinnamonSugar (Apr 14, 2021)

Early snow in Michigan caught in a late rose


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 14, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> View attachment 159745
> Early snow in Michigan caught in a late rose


Beautiful.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Apr 14, 2021)

Th


PamfromTx said:


> Beautiful.


Thanks Pam


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 14, 2021)

Flame On, Flame Bright​Photography is one of the coolest hobbies/jobs in the world, hands down. All of the wonderful high-tech equipment nowadays allows photographers to capture moments in time that would remain unseen to the naked eye. SO COOL!


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 14, 2021)

The look in this ice hockey goalie’s eyes says it all. He’s super glad he’s wearing that caged mask, right now. Although he does still look a little concerned, like maybe it was going to slip through the cage and hit him in the face anyways.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 14, 2021)

Superdad​This little kid and his dad were about to have one hell of a bad day, but thanks to dad’s superhero reflexes, no one’s getting any broken noses at this baseball game! The kid was distracted by the phone and looked up just in time to see his dads arm in his face, rather than that bat! Nice save, dad!


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 14, 2021)

Slip And Slide​Uh-oh. It seems that we’ve stumbled (pun intended,) on another image of a poor young soul toppling to the ground. We bet that this little girl was so enthralled by those enormous, shimmering bubbles, that she tilted her head back a little too far to watch them float above her.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 14, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 158425


Supernatural Shot​There’s a lot of speculation that this photo is altered, simply because this guy is so high off the ground. But it’s all natural…or supernatural, if you ask us! Not only is he a good three feet above the ground, his body language and his expression say a whole lot, too.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 14, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 158424


FishBearBird​Okay so, remember a little while ago when we saw the seagull and talked about how crazy they can be? Well, apparently, they’re not the smartest birds in existence either. Take this seagull who is flying just one bite’s length away from this bear’s head.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 14, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 158423


Stingray Squeeze​When Cathy’s friends asked her to go to Bermuda, she was super excited! Cathy is all about sunning herself on the beach and eating exotic food while sipping Pina Coladas. What Cathy was not expecting, was…this? What is this? Get it off me!


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 14, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 158295
> 
> 
> View attachment 158296
> ...


And Then There’s This Guy​This poor guy wasn’t nearly as lucky as the kid in the last picture, whose dad was there to protect him from getting smashed in the face by a flying bat. Nope, this guy was in the wrong place at the wrong time. This unlucky spectator probably ended up with a dislocated jaw!


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 13, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 30, 2021)

Good Vibrations​This picture is kind of crazy, because you would think by looking at it that it’s been photoshopped to make the stadium appear all swirly. But, it’s not. What you’re seeing here is what happens when the cameraman gets distracted and snaps a shot with an unstable camera…in the midst of some serious vibrations!


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 30, 2021)

Looking at a toddler’s body with an old man’s face is weird enough, but then you add the bucket hat and things just get crazy.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 30, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Looking at a toddler’s body with an old man’s face is weird enough, but then you add the bucket hat and things just get crazy.
> 
> View attachment 171678


I bet Mommy laughed at that for days.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 30, 2021)




----------

